# mdm



## fatehmen (25 Novembre 2022)

bonsoir j'ai un macbook pro m1 , sur les préférences système Y'a pas de profil mdm , Dans utilisateur et groupe  Non plus , Moniteur d'activité rien pas de mdmclient , J'ai réinitialiser le Mac via le Préférences Système effacer contenu et réglages , L'activation s'est déroulée normalement il m'a rien demandé , Et pourtant quand je check le numéro de série il m'affiche MDM ON ,Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pourquoi j'ai  mdm on sur le site de check , merci


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2022)

Comme premier message et un titre de 3 lettres, tu fais fort ! Sinon, un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/deployment/dep1d7afa557/web


----------

